# Washing a car with no outside tap..?



## tpr007 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sure this has been covered before, but I searched and couldn't find it.

Basically, I live on the 3rd floor of a building, and my car parked either on the road or in an allocated space. 

There used to be a working tap in the bin store, but it's been switched off due to the 'majority' of the ground rent payers asking for it to be. 

Is there a way (apart from going up and down the lift with a bucket) to effectively and efficiently wash the car without an outside tap? (i.e some sort of pressure device that holds a decent amount of water in a portable tank). I have access to electricity to power a device, but obviously can't go back and forth filling it up all the time. 

Any advice?


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Find the stop **** and turn it back on!


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

Search the forums for posts about ONR
Could be just what you need


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

You need this.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259415


----------



## tpr007 (Mar 9, 2013)

neilos said:


> You need this.....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259415


Looks perfect. Bit pricey for me this month (I should have saved money on lifeshine ) but I'll see if the GF wants to go halves 

She likes cleaning :detailer::detailer::argie:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

tpr007 said:


> Looks perfect. Bit pricey for me this month (I should have saved money on lifeshine ) but I'll see if the GF wants to go halves
> 
> She likes cleaning :detailer::detailer::argie:


:lol: ya, Lifeshine. My e250 has the Supaguard from Mercedes.

Yup, the Nomad is expensive, but it's a quality piece of kit.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm EASY.
Can you see car from window????
If so use a hose from a distance
Or you could use one of those jiggle pumps in a couple of buckets ( or waterbutt)


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

neilos said:


> You need this.....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259415


Get one of these - much cheaper than the Nomad - it's what I use over at the girlfriend's place where I don't have access to an outside tap.

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/12-V-Cordless-Pressure-Washer/Pr184407000


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jet wash with plain water at the garage then 2 buckets at home,rinse with a watering can.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

When I was living in a 3rd floor I brought a very long hose but parking was directly below. Can u not have the tap switched back on


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a nomad and it rocks.... Get one


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would give some consideration to ONR


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Not my blog, but this chap has done a nice review with pics of the £90 Clas Olhson/Cotech 12v cordless pressure washer (which is actually the same unit Mobiwasher sells/sold as the V17 - are they even still in business): http://kelvinreview.wordpress.com/2012/08/05/portable-pressure-washer-for-cars/

Ignore the eco crap in it and the rest of the review is quite useful.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Jet wash with plain water at the garage then 2 buckets at home,rinse with a watering can.


I second this.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Best off taking it to a garage and jet washing it then go home and do the rest.

I can't wash my car where I live so I do it all at work and is where I keep all my cleaning stuff, I just top it up at home using Megs Ultimte Wash and Wax Anywhere, waterless wash.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Completely agree that the Nomad an Cotech units are not a replacement for a proper pressure washer, so going to the garage to prewash, especially when heavily soiled, is a good idea.

However, most of the time the above units are more than sufficient for pre and post rinsing, and thus takes the faff out of washing (you don't have to travel to start cleaning, possibly queue, then go back home nd set up all over again to wash).means you can wash & rinse when and were you want, saving time.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

id be tracking down the stop c0ck and turning it back on, if the tap is in a communal area of the flat youre just as entitled to use it as anyone else


----------

